# Tectake eccentric ( da?) polisher



## asterix (Mar 18, 2013)

been lurking for a little bit so took the plunge and bought this da polisher from amazon.

TecTake Professional Eccentric Car Polisher Polishing Machine + Set4 including nano polish: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Not sure what it will be like and just wondering if anyone else has one or come across one. 
It looks like it is shipped form germany. Expect it to be here in the next week and then my first foray into machine work


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice little find, please do a review once you have received it :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

That's cheap!
Am I right in saying the power is invetween a das and pro


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Crazy that two brand new members post up two different threads about the same brand polisher from the same e site. Go figure! What are the odds


----------



## asterix (Mar 18, 2013)

will pop up some pics when it arrives.. it was a toss up between das6 / pro but the 710w swung it for me.. I guess deep down I'm hoping its a das 6 pro .


----------



## asterix (Mar 18, 2013)

The delivery was pretty quick less than 5 days from germany. It came in a tall box. Here are the contents























Beware the instructions are all in german and a euro 2 pin converter is included.

This was my first attempt at auto polishing so I'm not sure what is supposed to be good / bad. The machine isnt heavy and isnt so powerful to cause numbness.
The on off switch feels a bit stiff to switch on but the off goes with a press.

It felt solid but the plastics had a slight budget look. The case holds the unit but you need to take the handle off to store.

Suffice to say I am very pleased with end results having been a total noob at this polish and wax malarky.

this 

















to this


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice buy :thumb:

How much did you read up or watch on youtube before you felt confident enough to be let loose ?


----------



## asterix (Mar 18, 2013)

Was a bit impatient so went out to give it a whirl. Had a look at the dw doc and some promo videos but basically just took my time.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great Job. That DA is a bargain for what u get in the package.

:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just ordered this so hopefully i will be as happy as you were, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

just looking at one of these they look pretty good im using a Kestral rotary at the moment a scary but does a very good job.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Did think about going straight to rotary but im in no rush and this seems a good deal, only time will tell lol. Its only for personal use anyway  :buffer:


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Got mine delivered today, very quick postage :thumb: but the wife was home and caught me out, didnt think it would have arrived until next week and she would have been at work  . No it arrived very quickly lol.

Pretty impressed with what i got for the money looks a bargin so far, fingers crossed its works great as it looks.


----------



## tardisA3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys, how would this compare to the Megs DA polisher? Worth the premium?


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

I couldnt compare as this is my first ever machine sorry, someone might have some ideas though.


----------



## frintini (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello,
I'm interested in more information about this polisher, works OK?


Regards.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Used it yesterday for the first time. Results i got were amazing IMO, machine wasnt to noisey, not to heavy and dont vibrate your hand to much. It seemed to do its job very well and without problems IMO. I will invest in some different pads as well some smaller ones and wider range.

I got an old wing from a mate to practice on before hitting my car with machine polishing.

I used chemical guys paint correction system and this was the results after 20 mins


















Some scratches were to deep to remove but wow what a difference.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks a very good package!!


----------



## frintini (Apr 3, 2013)

And the quality of pads included are good?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

its a beginners kit and the pads ect are not the best but as a starter kit this will get you on the road to shiny greatness :thumb:


----------



## frintini (Apr 3, 2013)

CTR De said:


> its a beginners kit and the pads ect are not the best but as a starter kit this will get you on the road to shiny greatness :thumb:


Do you think it is a good buy for beginners?

In my case, my car is new, I wash it every week with a good glove and good shampoo, and dry. The car has just under 1 year, takes BlackHole and Zaino Z2 ... but I have not much free time to dedicate. I think I cannot polish it more than 2 or 3 times a year.

Regards.


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Im a beginner with these and its a great package, its not complete as you will find that you need some different pads to add but over all well worth the money.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm also looking at this machine as a beginner, hopeful ill order soon. Can anyone recommend some good starter polishes?


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

U could try Megs 105 and 205 they get good reviews I cant comment on them as I use the AS evo range which work very well.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just looked again at this machine and its shot up by £30, must be trying to make the extra buck now they are getting some orders, even at that price i think i would have still gone for it, glad i did as im getting some good results without any bother.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## frintini (Apr 3, 2013)

What price increase!, And for that price I'd rather buy a DAS 6 PRO.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

I think due to the price increase I am going to go for the DAS6 Pro


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

frintini said:


> What price increase!, And for that price I'd rather buy a DAS 6 PRO.


It was £94 until the interest raised led to lots of orders, then it went up to £124.


----------



## Bonzo67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Burg194 said:


> Just looked again at this machine and its shot up by £30, must be trying to make the extra buck now they are getting some orders, even at that price i think i would have still gone for it, glad i did as im getting some good results without any bother.:buffer::thumb:





QPRsteve said:


> I think due to the price increase I am going to go for the DAS6 Pro


You can still purchase this for under £100 if you buy direct from Tec Take DE. Use Google Chrome (find Chrome better, quicker at Auto Translating language) and you will find them.

Machine is £87 + £10 P&P direct from Germany, though Amazon has a price match section where you can ask them to price match providing the link to the German site. :thumb:


----------

